# Lowest 2004 Mileage



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I picked up my loaded 2004 GTO, Black with Red interior, and a 6-speed. Friday. It now has 3,411 miles. Some guy traded it in on a BMW. Who has the lowest mileage 04, and it can't be still at a dealer. Mine won't be low for long. I will probably put 12,000 a year on it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It sure as hell isn't me... :lol:


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Boobieman has something like 437, judging from his video.


----------



## GTODEALER2 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a right at 3,586 on my A4. However, this is my second 04 GTO but my first one had real close to 10,000 miles when I was finished with it.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

I've had mine a year this month and just turned 3100. I have a company car I drive during the week, so the GTO gets driven on weekends.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> It sure as hell isn't me... :lol:


How many miles does your car have on it now Groucho? :lol:


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

3600 miles, bought it July 2004. I don't drive it in the rain or snow, it stays in storage during the winter months.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> It sure as hell isn't me... :lol:


HAH, I saw the title of this thread and the first thing that came to mind before the page even opened up was... "I wonder if Groucho was the first person to post here, and what he said?..."

:lol:


EDIT - And like Steve said, just how high are you on milegage now?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I win for the highest 04 milage: 16,842 as of today. The car will be a year old this November. Never had any problems. ONLY work performed was maintance! :cool :cool :cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> How many miles does your car have on it now Groucho? :lol:


47,311 miles. 

That's damn near twice around the Earth at the equator...in a year.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho, do you do the bulk of youy driving to work? I have a 80 mile round trip daily. :willy:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Groucho, do you do the bulk of youy driving to work? I have a 80 mile round trip daily. :willy:



Yup. I have a 230 mile RT commute.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

WOW!! You got me beat! My biggest gripe about my commute is that there are no hills in my part of the country.(Charleston, S.C.) Strait highway shot. A lot of bridges though.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> 47,311 miles.
> 
> That's damn near twice around the Earth at the equator...in a year.


  ..... holy crap! I knew it was a lot but damn, yeah I guess my 11,855 miles isn't so bad. :cheers


----------



## JWC (Jul 28, 2004)

5,200 miles, picked up on July 17, 2004. No problems other than one incident with the high temp warning (reset by turning off ignition).


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Picked mine up in January of '05 and it's coming up on 1700 miles. I need to drive this more!  Either that or sell it. Anyone want a turbo Goat? 



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

* MANY NEW SALES POSTED WEEKLY. CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR DETAILS!*


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

tbyrne said:


> Picked mine up in January of '05 and it's coming up on 1700 miles. I need to drive this more!  Either that or sell it. Anyone want a turbo Goat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much $? RWHP? RWTQ?


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Then I feel pretty good that I only have 22K on mine


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

I purchased my 04 in Feb 05, and currently have 1500 miles on the odo. Fortunately, I have company supplied vehicles to drive, so the Goat is stricly for weekends and fun.


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> How much $? RWHP? RWTQ?


I got tied up with house construction for a few months so I haven't got around to dynoing the car. It has an intercooled STS Turbo along with an SLP ported throttlebody, SLP 1.85 rockers with springs, Meziere electric water pump, SLP underdrive pulley, SPEC Stage 3 clutch and flywheel, 19" Beyern 5 wheels are wrapped with 245/35/19 Nitto 555 tires, 2005 ram air style hood, Baer brakes with red calipers, BMR strut tower brace, driveshaft loop, SLP swaybar and bushings, Autometer gauges and probably a few other things that I am missing. It looks like there are over $18,000. in upgrades. I'd let it go if someone gave me $32,000.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Bought Mine In Aug. 04 It Currently Has 247 Miles On It And Is Garaged And Covered. I Drive A Company Car 5 Days A Week And I Have A Pick Up I Drive If The Weathers Crappy Or The Wifes Car Gets Driven.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ..... holy crap! I knew it was a lot but damn, yeah I guess my 11,855 miles isn't so bad. :cheers


You'd have a lot more if you could keep that beast together. :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> You'd have a lot more if you could keep that beast together. :rofl:


 :rofl: ....VERY FUNNY!


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I have just turned 5,000 miles on the car. nearly all of those miles have been from driving to and from Mid-Ohio Raceway (about 1.5 hours from me). I'll be going down again pretty soon... then it gets garaged until spring.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> ..... holy crap! I knew it was a lot but damn, yeah I guess my 11,855 miles isn't so bad. :cheers


Indeed.

Sometimes I think GMNA ought to pay me as a long-range driving beta tester.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Sometimes I think GMNA ought to pay me as a long-range driving beta tester.


 :rofl:


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> You'd have a lot more if you could keep that beast together. :rofl:


 :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :agree :lol: :rofl: :lol: Sorry, that was funny!


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

Got mine August 19, 2004 and have 1049 on it. Had to go out and uncover it to see.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

hey steve judgeing from my cluster 103 :seeya:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> You'd have a lot more if you could keep that beast together. :rofl:


i agree steve calls me i'd say every 2 weeks or so 

"ya hear what i broke" its like o geez now what

i was on the phone with steve bought a month ago when he got pulled over for taking off to quick and loud exaustlol ya he took off sideways :willy: lol like none of us have ever done that lol not with a cop around ehh steve  butthead


----------

